# Soliton1 vs Zilla 1K-HV



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

**tumbleweed**



You can read about the Soliton1 here:

http://www.evnetics.com/soliton1specifications.html

Some info can be found about the Zilla on http://www.evcomponents.com/



gdirwin said:


> I am especially interested in how the controllers can be programmed to limit the voltage or current applied to the motor


Both Zilla and Soliton1 can limit motor voltage and motor current. They're both highly programmable although Zilla uses a serial port where Soliton1 uses a built in web server (nothing fancy, but it does the job). Soliton1 can also be software upgraded by the end user through that web server which usually takes about 5 minutes or less (faster if you run Linux on your PC by some odd reason...). Not a clue how a Zilla is upgraded, someone else will have to fill in here.

If you have the time there's (too) much information about the Soliton1 in this thread, including graphs over test runs etc:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/new-controller-prototype-29062.html

I'll be more than happy to answer any direct questions you might have, but my experience from this forum has made me somewhat wary of just happily chatting along on a tangent, so forgive me if I'll pass that opportunity.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Could I suggest a simple chart? One column for each feature. Amperage, perhaps rating I/t, price, communication method, etc etc. Some features are more important to some users than others...so, here in lies personal choices. A chart will stir less emotion probably. 

Cheers.


----------

